# NOIDA | Noida X Mall | 200m | 656ft | 43 fl | U/C



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

IU said:


> *website* & *e-brochure*
> 
> A new mixed project by a new developer called Bayaweaver that seems to have run out of naming ideas:
> 
> ...


..


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

that name :cripes:


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

This just made my day. The funniest skyscraper with the funniest name. Anybody who loves humor must love this building. This building will definitely appear in the parody story I plan on starting in the online strategy game I'm playing :hilarious


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

Is that a real name? :lol:


The tower itself is quite nice, looks like a throne


----------



## Clery (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd have call it "King Kong's chair".


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Its ugliness will make you say Oh My God.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Probably! :lol:


----------



## KøbenhavnK (Feb 3, 2014)

Depending on the shape of the podium pool it will look like a golden toilet from an airplane 

I don't think I have ever seen an Indian railway platform with only two people on it before :lol:


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

I checked the Indian forum to see if this was originally posted on April 1st... Nope, it wasn't.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ That would explain a lot if that was the case.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

well the design is great, it is just that weird name


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

"Oh My God is the first member of a multi-tower development in Noida, to be closely followed by What The **** and Laugh Out Loud, pending appropriate levels of demand in the area."

Run out of ideas, indeed.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

aquaticko said:


> "Oh My God is the first member of a multi-tower development in Noida, to be closely followed by What The **** and Laugh Out Loud, pending appropriate levels of demand in the area."
> 
> Run out of ideas, indeed.


And i thought this is an architecture forum.. hno:

ps : your post has been reported to the mods.


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

Wasn't too sure what to expect with that name 


in renders doesn't look bad 
but I think it will look bad in real life


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Pals_RGB said:


> And i thought this is an architecture forum.. hno:
> 
> ps : your post has been reported to the mods.


Wow, seriously?

No, this is not an architecture forum; we have a different subforum for those purposes. This is, as is clearly indicated in the thread directory, a world development news forum. My comment was about this development, and the fact that it seems to have an odd name for a tower in located in a country with a fairly large English-speaking population, to most of whom this will seem like a strange thing to call a building. Sorry that you can't take a joke.


----------



## Middle-Island (Apr 30, 2003)

OMG! Looks like somebody crushed it, and folded it back out. :nuts:


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Design-wise, I think putting the car parking in the middle of it is one of the worst decisions I have seen since I joined this forum.


----------



## Simfan34 (Oct 9, 2009)

Pals_RGB said:


> And i thought this is an architecture forum.. hno:
> 
> ps : your post has been reported to the mods.


And I thought you'd have had a sense of humour...


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

but really


----------



## MettP (Dec 31, 2012)

Just happy that India is so far away...


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

when you cannot make a mark with the real thing ... give it a fcking funny name.


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

OMG :lol: Later they can construct 2 "Oh Yeah Baby" towers on both sides of this tower!


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Update! - 



Pals_RGB said:


> Latest site pic by busmissed222
> 
> Piling being done by contractor ITD Cementation Ltd.


----------



## Miami High Rise (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## citybooster (Jan 1, 2013)

It's India... wouldn't it be more fittingly "Oh My Gods"? Lol though it's a pretty mundane looking tower... they should called it "Meh" instead!


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

Beatifull tower with great design and very unusual name.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Just when i thought this project would never take off due to fraud builders, bribery etc etc, local source says this one is restarted as of May 2018 by LEIGHTON india


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh My God is actually happening!


----------



## TheIllinoisan (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow. This is one of the ugliest abominations of a building Ive ever seen, and the name is absolutely idiotic.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Radisson Hotel Group has officially leased this project, occupying 38 floors of this :cheers::cheers::cheers:
Building also has a less retarded name - Noida X mall
https://www.hotelnewsresource.com/article102065.html


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## FloripaNation (Mar 1, 2011)

"Throne building" :laugh:


----------

